# Paulys Realencyclopädie der classischen Altertumswissenschaft στο Wikisource



## pidyo (Nov 30, 2012)

Σημειώνω μια χρήσιμη πηγή για τους φιλάρχαιους γερμανομαθείς την οποία αγνοούσα: πολλοί εθελοντές ανεβάζουν στη Γουίκι τα λήμματα της (παλιάς) Realencyclopädie der classischen Altertumswissenschaft. Έφτασαν ήδη τα 10.000 λήμματα. Για όσους δεν την ξέρουν, να πω πως ήταν στην εποχή της η καλύτερη συγκεντρωτική πηγή για ένα σωρό θέματα αρχαιογνωσίας, και διατηρεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη χρησιμότητά της ακόμη και σήμερα. (Αντιθέτως, το νεότερο αδερφάκι της έγινε διάσημο κυρίως λόγω του σκανδάλου της αποπουδοβαλίας, που φαντάζομαι όλοι γνωρίζετε).


----------



## Earion (Nov 30, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 30, 2012)

Κι επειδή το συναρπαστικό άθλημα της αποπουδοβαλίας μπορεί να μην το έχουν υπόψη τους όλοι, μερικά στοιχεία εδώ, εδώ, κι εδώ.

[και Φορναρόλι και Παπ Σοου - σκίζουμε στην αποπουδοβαλία μπρε!]


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

..
Say, Δηλαδή, αυτός ο αρχαίος πάπυρος δεν είναι αποπουδοβουβαλικός; :woot: 






Γιατί παιδοβούβαλα εγώ βλέπω: 






Αυτό δεν έπρεπε να περάσει, I say θα έλεγα. 






Εκτός αν δείχνει το αρπαστόν, μια που λέγαμε για snatch the ball πάλι σήμερα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 1, 2012)

Say, _*Δρουίδης; *Να εισάγουμε; Δεν φαίνεται να υπερέχει;_ :huh::blink:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Εκτός αν δείχνει το αρπαστόν, μια που λέγαμε για snatch the ball πάλι σήμερα.



Αρπαστόν οφ κορς.


----------

